# Máy thái thịt tươi sống SS-70



## thietbihabac (23 Tháng chín 2021)

*Máy thái thịt tươi sống SS-70* là dòng máy thái thịt giá rẻ mà Hà Bắc đang cung cấp và là sản phẩm Máy thái thịt tươi sống SS-70 là một sự lựa chọn tương đối hoàn hảo cho các bạn mới vào nghề đầu bếp hoặc mô hình kinh doanh của các bạn vẫn còn nhỏ , do vậy máy thái thịt tươi sống giá rẻ SS-70 là thiết bị thái thịt không thể bỏ qua trong mỗi quyết định mua máy thái thịt của các bạn.

Máy có cấu tạo rất nhỏ gọn, có trọng lượng thấp chưa đến 20kg kể cả bao bì, chính điều này nó tạo nên sự khác biệt với các máy khác đó là sự tiện lợi và cơ động cho người sử dụng máy, máy thái thịt SS-70 có thể đặt ở bất cứ đâu, bất cứ chỗ nào, miễn là có diện tích bằng viên gạch lát 30x30 cm là các bạn có thể là nơi đặt máy, đúng với tên gọi là *máy thái thịt* tươi sống giá rẻ, máy không kén nơi đặt máy, không kén vị trí miễn là khô dáo.

*Thông số kỹ thuật Máy thái thịt mini giá rẻ SS70:*

Điện áp : 220V/ 50Hz
Công suất : 250W
Tốc độ quay : 1400 r.p.m
Độ dài lát cắt : 2.0 – 2.5 -3.0mm – cố định
Đặc điểm : Không thay được bộ bao
Năng suất : 20Kg/ngày
Trọng lượng : 18Kg
Kích thước : 300x 310x 325mm
Chất liệu chính : Kim loại sơn chống gỉ
Bảo hành : 12 Tháng
*Máy cắt, thái thịt quay tay SS70 được thiết kế :*

- Máy cắt, thái thịt quay tay SS70 có thân được sơn tĩnh điện. Bộ dao thép có thể tháo rời với kích cỡ 3,5mm hoặc 5mm rất phù hợp thái thịt nướng.

- Kích cỡ máy 24,5*21,5*29,5 cm, nặng 6.5kg gọn nhẹ dễ dàng vận chuyển

*Máy cắt, thái thịt quay tay SS70 có các tên gọi khác như:*

- Máy cắt, thái thịt thủ công

- Máy cắt, thái thịt gia đình

-Máy cắt, thái thịt đa năng

*Mọi thông tin chi tiết khách hàng xin vui lòng liên hệ:*

Công ty TNHH TM và XD công nghệ Hà Bắc

Hotline : 0983278686 – 0982811839

Số 9 ngõ 170 Thạch Bàn Long Biên Hà Nội


----------

